# Hey now, where'd that cool feature disappear to?



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm temporarily turning off a few neat features to reduce server load, such as "who's online" and a few other things. I might shut off private messaging as well.  These should all be turned back on when the old message boards are switched over to "read only."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2002)

Doh! I don't mind the private messaging, but I've found the Who's Online to be one of the main reasons I like these boards better.
Oh well. I'll somehow manage to survive . Just please try to re-enable it as soon as it is feasible.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Absolutely. It will probably only be off for a week or less.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

I imagine that the first week is going to be a nightmare - with slow boards, frequent crashes etc.  Thousands of people registering and trying out all the nifty, yet server-intensive features tend to have that effect.

It'll all calm down once registration slows down to normal daily levels and everyone's bored of lokoing at all the cool new stuff.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jan 19, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I imagine that the first week is going to be a nightmare - with slow boards, frequent crashes etc.  Thousands of people registering and trying out all the nifty, yet server-intensive features tend to have that effect.
> 
> It'll all calm down once registration slows down to normal daily levels and everyone's bored of lokoing at all the cool new stuff.  *




Hey,

just so you guys know, these boards are responding MUCH faster for me right now (maybe it's quiet time in US land atm or something).

Sometimes on the old boards I'd have to hit refresh 3 or more times to get rid of "maximum timeouts".

I'm using a 56k modem in DownUnder land, so that may have something to do with my problems on the old boards.

thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2002)

They're alternating between incredibly fast and horribly slow.  I've closed the old boards temporarily, and rebooted the server.  That'll help.


----------

